# Das perfekte Kinder-MTB als Serienfahrzeug



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wäre für Euch das perfekte Kinder-MTB in 20" und 24" aufgebaut? Welche Komponenten machen Sinn? Welche sind völlig zu vernachlässigen? Immer mit dem Hintergedanken, dass dieses Fahrzeug in Serie produziert werden soll und somit ein gewisser preislicher Rahmen vorgegeben ist. Ich schätze mal 350-400 als Verkaufspreis.
Das Ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass ich mich erstens privat sehr für Bikes interessiere und zweitens möchte ich diese Infos gerne für ein Studienprojekt nutzen, um mir ein Bild der breiten Masse zu machen. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr mich hier unterstützen würdet. DANKE


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

Netter Gedanke, aber wie soll das funktionieren?
Rahmen, Gabel, Dekor, Laufräder?
Das sind Teile die man nicht so weiteres in den grössen bekommt und als Einzelverbraucher auch nicht zu guten Konditionen?
Schaltung und Co sind da schon wieder pille palle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Hi Booze,
das ist vollkommen richtig. Um diese Teile soll es auch erstmal gar nicht gehen, da hier jeder Hersteller seine Prioritäten setzt.Es geht mehr um die Komponenten:
Federgabel ja/nein, wenn ja welche?
Bereifung
Schaltung/Abstufung/Nabe oder Kettenschaltung
Vorbau
Lenker


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

Da gehst du die Sache aber falsch an!
Bei deinem knappen Budget oder was das auch immer ist, musst du einfach mal rechnen.
Zieh einfach mal von dem Betrag Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder ab und dann weist du was noch übrig bleibt.
Dann kannst du dir ganz schnell ausrechnen was du für Lenker, vorbau Schaltung usw. bezahlst.
Da wird nichts tolles dabei rauskommen an Teilen.


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2013)

Für ne Serie bleibt nur selbst mit den Herstellern der Komponenten zu sprechen und selbst fertigen zu lassen. 20" Federgabel gibt es für mich keine gute am Markt, 24" gehen 1-2 Stück so halbwegs. Für 3-400Euro Serienbikes lohnt es sich erst nicht welche zu entwickeln und fertigen zu lassen, ne First Air 24" Gabel findet man auch eher an Rädern der doppelten bis dreifachen Preisklasse.

Islabikes hat bei den Rädern schon recht weit auf die Spitze getrieben, da ist aber so gut wie alles relevante/schwer zu beschaffende nach eigenen Vorgaben bei den Herstellern produziert. Da sehe ich nur noch Spielraum bei einigen Lagern, ne bessere Schaltung geht für die Preise auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Es soll ja ein Bike in Großserie sein, somit bekommt der Hersteller ja einen anderen Preis, als Du, der den Rahmen im www, oder beim Händler kauft. Von dieser Seite soll es gesehen werden. Ich schätze mal ein Alurahmen in 20" bzw. 24" kostet den Hersteller zwischen 20 und 30$.


----------



## Diman (13. August 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Für 3-400Euro Serienbikes lohnt es sich erst nicht welche zu entwickeln und fertigen zu lassen


So sieht es aus, gibt es schon genug von Cannondale, Specialized  und wie die alle heißen.


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2013)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Es soll ja ein Bike in Großserie sein, somit bekommt der Hersteller ja einen anderen Preis, als Du, der den Rahmen im www, oder beim Händler kauft. Von dieser Seite soll es gesehen werden. Ich schätze mal ein Alurahmen in 20" bzw. 24" kostet den Hersteller zwischen 20 und 30$.



Dann führe dir vor Auge dass ein Kinderbike in der Produktion nicht gross billiger sein kann ein Erwachsenenrad. Da werden die Billigteile Millionenfach produziert und trotzdem kannste selbst unter diesen Voraussetzungen ein anständiges Rad unter 400Euro sehr lange suchen. Die Gewichte stecken haupsächlich auch an anderen Stellen als an etwas größeren Reifen und etwas längeren Rahmenrohren beim Erwachsenenrad .


----------



## Floh (13. August 2013)

Ich denke auch der Markt für hochwertige Kinderräder scheitert an den Kleinmengen. Man muss schon ein bisschen Gewicht am Markt haben um die erforderlichen Kurbeln, leichte Laufräder etc. zusammenzukriegen. Kokua und Kania und sicherlich auch Isla haben den Sprung gewagt und lassen eigene Sachen produzieren. Dafür ist aber sicherlich eine gewisse Mindestmenge erforderlich.

Das meiste Gewicht steckt (in der Reihenfolge) in:
- Rahmen (unter 1500 Gramm wäre gut)
- Laufradsatz (um 1200 Gramm ist die Referenz von Kania)
- Gabel (Carbongabel aus China wahrsch. 400 Gramm, Alu nicht unter 700 Gramm)
- Bereifung (2 Mäntel 750-800 Gramm)
- Bremsen (Satz V-Brakes mit Hebeln und Zügen ca. 600 Gramm)
- Kurbelsatz (400 Gramm plus Innenlager ist ein gutes Gewicht für eine kurze Kurbel).

Die größten Probleme haben wir hier mit der Beschaffung leichter kurzer Kurbeln und Gabeln mit V-Brake Sockeln. Alles andere geht irgendwie.


----------



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Danke für die Infos vorab, aber mir geht es wirklich darum:
Federgabel, wenn ja welches Modell,
welcher Vorbau,
welcher Lenker,
welche Bereifung
welche Schaltung (TX,Altus, Automatix, Nexus 3-Gang, 6-fach, 7-fach, 8-fach....
.....
.....


----------



## Cyborg (13. August 2013)

Versucht da jemand wieder mal das Rad neu zu erfinden?  "Das perfekte Kinder-MTB" in 24zoll und für ca. 370,- EUR







Was meinst  du mit "welcher Lenker, Vorbau etc."? Welche Marke und das alles in deinem finanziellen Rahmen? Wenn ja, dann schau dir den "Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein" -Fred an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Aus Sicht eines Herstellers, nicht aus meiner Sicht!!! Es geht um eine Studienarbeit, aus der Sicht eines Industrieunternehmens.


----------



## Cyborg (13. August 2013)

Das ist ja einfach der billigste Schrott zu max. Preis und schon ist es fertig das Traumkinderrad.

-
KCNC Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze/Innenlager, AEST Pedale/Bremsen, Mortop - Steuersatz und F1RST Air 24" mit SRAM 1x10 so würde ich das Rad für 350,- sofort nehmen auch dann wenn kein großer Name drauf steht.


----------



## Floh (13. August 2013)

bitte sehr:





Die Liste ist nicht komplett repräsentativ, aber z.B. der Vorbau, die Pedale, die Mäntel und der Rahmen werden hier gerne genommen. Dürfte aber für Serie alles zu teuer sein. Wenn man etwas Kindgerechtes in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse findet dann kann man ja substituieren. Die meisten Leute versuchen gebrauchte Teile zu verbauen.

Du kannst Dich hier mal durch die Cube/Poison/Cnoc Umbau Threads wühlen, da kommen immer wieder die gleichen Komponenten zur Sprache.
Willst Du unter 8 oder gar unter 7,5 kg bei 20" wird es teuer. Das Problem ist der Skaleneffekt: Ein Schaltwerk ist ein Schaltwerk und wiegt am 12 kg Erwachsenen-Rad genauso viel wie beim Kinderrad.

Schaltung: Wer was Altes verwenden will nimmt 9-fach und sperrt ggf. Gänge (weil z.B. zu viel Schräglauf im 1. Gang oder aus Gewichtsgründen, wenn man das große Ritzel durch einen Spacer ersetzen kann). Die meisten kommerziellen Räder schalten 8-fach oder sogar nur 7-fach.

Gabel: Vernünftige funktionierende und nicht bleischwere Federgabeln gibt es bei 20 Zoll nicht, wie schon geschrieben.

Wenn das Deine Studienarbeit werden soll, musst Du Dir schon selbst die Arbeit machen und Dich durch die Threads wühlen. Wir haben das schon hinter uns  Aber Du musst nicht alles lesen um einen Eindruck zu bekommen und die Nase in die richtige Richtung zu drehen.


----------



## Diman (13. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Gabel: Vernünftige funktionierende und nicht bleischwere Federgabeln gibt es bei 20 Zoll nicht, wie schon geschrieben.



German-A Kilo? 







Cyborg schrieb:


> Das ist ja einfach der billigste Schrott zu max. Preis


Das ganze economy Studium in einem Satz zusammengefasst.


----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

Erstmal fehlt die Definition von leicht. Hier im Forum wird fuer 20Zoll-Rad um die 8 Kg und weniger als leicht angesehen.

Bei 400 Euro als Preisgrenze fuers fertige Bike *und *dazu leicht, kann es schon mal keine Federgabel werden. Auch nicht wenn ein Hersteller die in grossen Mengen einkauft oder fertigen laesst.
Auch ueber Sinn und Unsinn von Federgabeln am 20Zoll-Rad sind sich die mesiten hier einig: fuer die niedrigen Fahrergewichte funktionierende Federgabeln gibt es nicht, oder nur nach Tuning (ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel)

Ich unterstelle dir mal, dass du hier im Kinderradforum bis jetzt kaum oder wenig gelesen hast, sonst waere dir diese Erkenntnis schon von selbst gekommen.

Einige wenige hier im Forum haben Ihre 20 Zoll Selbstbauraeder auf rund 7,5 bis 8 Kg gebracht. Kostenansatz war dabei jeweils um die 650 bis 800 Euro (Zahlen aus dem Kopf), und das mit vielen Gebrauchtteilen, oder aus der Teilekiste im Keller.
Ich kenne die Preisspanne nicht, die ein Hersteller hat, aber wenn ich 30 bis 50% unterstelle, die ein Hersteller vielleicht im EK spart, dann wird das schon ziemlich eng. Und der verwendet keine Gebrauchtteile.
Verdienen, Angestellte bezahlen usw. will er auch noch.

Kaniabikes und Islabikes haben unter den Gesichtspunkten schon eine ziemliche Punktlandung hingelegt: Rund 8 Kg bei um die 400 Euro
Nimm die beiden als Referenz, vergleiche sie noch mit den anderen ueblichen Verdaechtigen (z.B. Orbea) und lies dir die ganzen Aufbau-, Pimp- und Tuningthreads durch.

Achja, ein kleiner Tip noch:
Irgendwer hier im Forum hat in seiner Signatur einen Bike(komponenten?)-Bauer zitiert, ich versuch mal eine freie Uebersetzung:
_Leicht, Billig, Stabil: Waehle 2 davon_
Das gilt fuer Komponenten wie komplette Bikes


----------



## Ninerrocks (13. August 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Äusserung, aber es spricht Niemand von leicht und auch nicht ausschließlich von 20". Unten aufgeführt nochmals die Ausgangslage. 

Hallo zusammen,

wie wäre für Euch das perfekte Kinder-MTB in 20" und 24" aufgebaut? Welche Komponenten machen Sinn? Welche sind völlig zu vernachlässigen? Immer mit dem Hintergedanken, dass dieses Fahrzeug in Serie produziert werden soll und somit ein gewisser preislicher Rahmen vorgegeben ist. Ich schätze mal 350-400 als Verkaufspreis.
Das Ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass ich mich erstens privat sehr für Bikes interessiere und zweitens möchte ich diese Infos gerne für ein Studienprojekt nutzen, um mir ein Bild der breiten Masse zu machen. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr mich hier unterstützen würdet. DANKE 
[Antwort]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

Du willst es nicht verstehen. 

Stell doch einfach vier fünf sechs verschiedene Kinderräder zusammen, zu deinem vorgeschlagen Budget, mit verschiedenen Komponenten die du dir zusammen gestellt hast und präsentierst sie uns und wir können dann entscheiden, was für uns brauchbar und vernünftig erscheint.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. August 2013)

Hier mal meine Meinung:
- leichte Starrgabel
- vorne 1 Kettenblatt, Schaltung nur hinten
- breite Reifen (mind. 1,9"), die auch für Gelände taugen bzw. schon ne ausreichende Eigenfederung mitbringen
- Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, usw.: billige und leichte Alukomponenten, jeweils für nicht mehr als ca. 20
- leichte kurze (ca. 130mm) Alukurbeln
- V-Brake oder (reicht für meinen Geschmack und ist leichter) Cantileverbremse
- Leichte Butylschläuche und wenig Speichen


----------



## Cyborg (13. August 2013)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Äusserung, aber es spricht Niemand von leicht


Das perfekte Kinder-Mtb ist vor allem eins LEICHT.

Hier ein paar Bsp. für perfekte Kinderräder
20 Zoll 
















Nur für 400,- bekommst du vllt. ein zehntel davon.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. August 2013)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Äusserung, aber es spricht Niemand von leicht und auch nicht ausschließlich von 20".
> 
> [Antwort]



Sorry, das "leicht" habe ich wohl selbst hineininterpretiert, weil ich es bei einem Preis von 400 Euro voraussetze. Deshalb auch keine Federgabel, weil fast alle 20Zoll-Federgabeln nicht richtig funktionieren und das Gewicht damit nicht zu schaffen ist.

9kg oder schwerer gibt es genug in billig. Wer 400 Euro für einen Bleiklumpen bezahlt, ist selbst schuld, wer soviel für einen Bleiklumpen verlangt, gehört bestraft.

Bei 300 Euro ist in meinen Augen ein Gewicht von ca. 9kg akzeptabel.

Ich habe mich einfach mal auf 20 Zoll beschränkt, weil ich mich damit im Moment besser auskenne.
Den Zusammenhang zwischen Preis, Stabil und leicht kannst du aber aufs 24 Zoll übertragen, die Anbauteile sind bis auf längere Kurbel und evtl. breiterer Lenker meist die gleichen (beim gleichen Hersteller). Das darf dann ungefähr 100 Euro mehr kosten und 1 kg mehr wiegen, mit vernünftiger Federgabel vielleicht auch 2 kg, ist dann aber noch teurer.

Wir unterstützen und helfen gerne, erwarten aber auch etwas "Eigenleistung"

Wenn du einige der Umbau-, Aufbau- und Tuningthreads durchliest, wirst du viele Vorschläge für Komponenten finden. Gerade üher Pedale, Gabeln, Reifen und Sättel wurde in letzter Zeit viel geschrieben. Kurbeln wurde auch schon viele genannt, nicht nur gekürzte, sondern auch welche, die es fertig zu kaufen gibt.
All das kann man finden, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und mal selbst hier im Forum schaut. Für ein Studienprojekt muss man auch selbst was tun und nicht darauf warten, dass einem alles vorgekaut wird.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. August 2013)

Mein Vorschlag/Eckdaten für 20 Zoll:
Leichter Alurahmen mit niedrigem Oberrohr mit Starrgabel, 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.
Kurzer Vorbau und leicht gekröpfter Lenker, normale Flatbars sind zu gerade. Wenn das Kind wächst, kann man den Vorbau gegen einen längeren tauschen
Ergonomische Bremshebel mit Griffweitenverstellung, vorne und hinten V-brake oder Cantilever
8- oder 9fach Kettenschaltung mit Drehgriff, 11-34er Zahnkranz.
Einfach Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen, mit doppeltem Bashguard als Kettenführung
Leichter und nicht zu großer Kindersattel
Leichte Laufräder mit Kenda oder Schwalbe Faltreifen, mindestbreite 1,8, damit sie auch etwas federn. Je nach vorgesehener Verwendung mit mehr oder weniger grobem Profil

Das ganze nicht schwerer als 8 kg und nicht teurer als 400 Euro. Ups, steht schon im Keller, das Kaniabike Twenty meiner Tochter.

Wer ähnliches hinkriegt, hat gute Chancen auf hohe Verkaufszahlen.

Wie man das ganze aufs 24er übertragen kann, habe ich schon geschrieben.


----------



## Floh (14. August 2013)

@Taurus1: Check, das würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2013)

Soweit so gut. Dazu schöne (kindgerechte) Farben und ev. sogar Dekore zur Wahl, alles flott lieferbar, am besten mit Händlernetz. Aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei "Wünsch Dir was".


----------



## superseven77 (14. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> . Aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei "Wünsch Dir was".


 

Ach so, deshalb funktioniert das nicht.

Aber ernsthaft, für das Budget kann man nix auf die Beine stellen.
Da bleiben nur die bekannten Adressen.

Wir Papas sorgen dann mit Spucke und Fleiß (Geld leider auch) dafür das es was besonderes wird.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Ninerrocks (15. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Soweit so gut. Dazu schöne (kindgerechte) Farben und ev. sogar Dekore zur Wahl, alles flott lieferbar, am besten mit Händlernetz. Aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei "Wünsch Dir was".




Hier kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Was sind denn schöne, kindgerechte Farben?


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2013)

Also in unserem speziellen Fall würde ich was drum geben, Lackierung und Dekor auf Knopfdruck an die Wünsche des Kindes anpassen zu können 

Mindestens 1 Junx und 1 Mädelsfarbe. Jährlich wechselnd ist ein guter Plan, weil man dann durch Wahl einen Vorjahresmodells (gibts ja dann, weil immer alles lieferbar ) noch ausweichen kann.

Rot, orange, pink, blau, schwarz, weiß, ev. auch grün.

Woom hat z.B. anfangs nur rot, finde ich zu wenig und würde ich einem Jungen nicht aufdrängen. Aber manche mögen es auch. 1:1 kann man aber auch keine Junx und Mädchenfarben zuordnen: meine Tochter hat rote Laufräder (Puky), hellblaues Merida, oranges CNOC (Farbe inzwischen out) und der Renner: ein dunkelblauer Trailer.

Prinzipiell erstmal keine Dekore ala Sharky oder Fee. Aber vl . beigelegt oder farblich passend als Zubehör, sodass man die Aufkleber selbst anbringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (15. August 2013)

Als Art der Lackierung würde ich Pulvern bevorzugen, weil widerstandsfähiger.

3 oder 4 Grundfarben, sonst wird es mit der Lagerhaltung schon wieder schwerer:

Rot, Blau, Weiss, evtl. Grün oder Orange

Alles mehr oder weniger neutrale Farben, meine Frau hat ein blaues Haibike und meine Tochter ein blaues Kaniabike Twenty. Mein Sohn bekommt ein weisses Merida Dakar 612, da muß ich aber noch die Blümchenaufkleber abpulen

Pink oder Rosa sind eigentlich die einzigen nicht-neutralen Farben.

Gegen geringen Aufpreis (30-50 Euro) Ral-Sortiment

Als Hersteller wird ja wahrscheinlich sowieso irgendein Logo oder Schriftzug vorhanden sein, als Zubehör dann ein Geschlechter-spezifisches Aufkleberset, evtl. mit Namensoption .


----------



## Taurus1 (15. August 2013)

Was auch interessant ist:

Für beide Größen (20er und 24er) 2 verschiedene Ausstattungslinien wie z.B. bei Kaniabikes:
Leichtes Basismodell, gegen Aufpreis das noch leichtere Teammodell mit höherwertiger Ausstattung

Oder ein etwas günstigeres Einstiegsmodell, das zwar noch gute, aber einfachere (billigere) Komponenten verbaut hat, aber auch hier kein Schrott!

Option auf verkehrssichere Ausrüstung anbieten: Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo, evtl. Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger (Nicht unbedingt mein Fall, es gibt aber genug, die das so wollen).
Die entsprechenden Befestigungsmöglichkeiten sollten natürlich an Rahmen und Gabel schon dran sein, so dass jeder auch nach Bedarf selbst nachrüsten kann.

Evtl. auch die Möglichkeit zur Ausrüstung mit Scheibenbremsen.

Die Möglichkeit einer (fairen) Inzahlungnahme beim Kauf des Nächstgrößeren Modells fände ich auch interessant. Ob das angenommen wird, zeigt sich dann.


----------



## Toolkid (15. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Was auch interessant ist:
> 
> Für beide Größen (20er und 24er) 2 verschiedene Ausstattungslinien wie z.B. bei Kaniabikes:
> Leichtes Basismodell, gegen Aufpreis das noch leichtere Teammodell mit höherwertiger Ausstattung...


Teammodell bei 20/24"-Rädern?


----------



## Diman (15. August 2013)

@Toolkid Stört dich "Team" oder die hochwertige Ausstattung? 
__
Ein Rahmen jeweils in Small und Normal wie zb. bei Isla macht auch Sinn.


----------



## Toolkid (15. August 2013)

Teamedition ist nach meinem Verständnis das was Werkteams fahren. Das sehe ich bei 20" vor allem in dieser Altersklasse nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Also in unserem speziellen Fall würde ich was drum geben, Lackierung und Dekor auf Knopfdruck an die Wünsche des Kindes anpassen zu können
> 
> Mindestens 1 Junx und 1 Mädelsfarbe. Jährlich wechselnd ist ein guter Plan, weil man dann durch Wahl einen Vorjahresmodells (gibts ja dann, weil immer alles lieferbar ) noch ausweichen kann.
> 
> ...





Kann ich weitgehend so unterschreiben.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Gegen geringen Aufpreis (30-50 Euro) Ral-Sortiment



Auch ne gute Idee!

War beim 20"-Poison-Ethanol-Rahmen so, den hätte man gegen Aufpreis (ich glaub, es waren so um die 30) in Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen können.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. August 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Teamedition ist nach meinem Verständnis das was Werkteams fahren. Das sehe ich bei 20" vor allem in dieser Altersklasse nicht.



Naja, "Team-Modell" betriff halt entweder die Farbe oder die Ausstattung. Wurde ja auch so erklärt.

Bei Cube ist das seit Jahren Usus, allerdings nur bezüglich Farbe: "Teamline" meint eben Teamlackierung.

Finden meine Frau und ich (und Opa und Oma) super!


----------



## Taurus1 (15. August 2013)

Ja, "Team" ist bei Kaniabikes einfach nur der Name für die leichtere und bessere Version (und teurere).
Hieß vorher "Tuned".
Hat jetzt nix mit Werksteam oder ähnlich zu tun.
Man könnte es auch "Spezial", "Extralight" oder sonstwie nennen, war halt nur ein Beispiel.
Natürlich für beide Rahmengrößen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

